# Dark red tongue?



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hopefully someone else will quickly weigh in but I would call my vet.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Could be a number of causes, some of them serious. I would definitely call an E-Vet right away.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Did you manage to check with the vet? How is she doing today?


----------



## Gabyw (12 mo ago)

Danturneruk said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Tess is coming up to 7 months old and is amazing! Training is coming along nicely and her temperament is perfect.
> 
> ...





Danturneruk said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Tess is coming up to 7 months old and is amazing! Training is coming along nicely and her temperament is perfect.
> 
> ...


Did you ever figure out what was wrong if anything? My puppy’s tongue looks identical to the pic and I don’t know if it will go back !


----------

